# Anyone managed to get the daily call to work via a mobile phone?



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

As mad as that question may seem.... mobile phone calls aren't free... . I have a reason.

I spend a lot of the summer with the kids in a caravan, and want to utilise my second tivo there.

The problem is updating the guide data. Cant use a phone and no wireless network...... so what to do.

I was hoping to use an old mobile phone... but how to do it????

Can anyone help? I am sure I am not the first to want this.....

Thanks

Dave


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes I have - but it requires a laptop / old PC.

You have two realistic options
1) Get a PCMCIA or USB Connect Card like http://www.vodafone.co.uk/mobileconnect *
2) Get a phone with an infrared, Bluetooth or USB connection which you can pair to your computer

From there, use the software which comes to the phone to connect to the Internet, set up Internet Connection Sharing, plug your ethernet cable from your TiVo's cachecard to your laptop and it should all work.

It's a bit of a pain in the arse, TBH.

T
* I do work for Vodafone, other service providers may have similar bits of kit.


----------



## SteveA (Oct 30, 2000)

Nokia Premicells can (apparently) work with a modem up to 9600bps. I've used a Premicell for voice and it works quite well, but never tried it with a modem.

They are expensive, but I've seen them on eBay and also they can be hired short-term (http://www.mobell.co.uk/premicell_hire.asp)


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bakdraft said:


> As mad as that question may seem.... mobile phone calls aren't free... . I have a reason.


If you did go down this route I'd check what sort of Price Plan you are on. Most telco's charge for data by volume not by length of call. These prices can very quite considerably between the service providers, some offer bundles where you can down load x Mb for a fixed cost per month.

Anyone have any idea on the volume of data typically transferred for a normal nightly guide update? I'd also check what sort of coverage you will get from your caravan site, 3G/HSDPA would be ideal, a GPRS signal could be rather slow.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Nero2 said:


> If you did go down this route I'd check what sort of Price Plan you are on. Most telco's charge for data by volume not by length of call. These prices can very quite considerably between the service providers, some offer bundles where you can down load x Mb for a fixed cost per month.
> 
> Anyone have any idea on the volume of data typically transferred for a normal nightly guide update? I'd also check what sort of coverage you will get from your caravan site, 3G/HSDPA would be ideal, a GPRS signal could be rather slow.


GPRS is about the same speed as dial-up. 3G will max at around 384Kbps. HSDPA will go to about 1.8Mbps - depending on your provider.

Data on Vodafone is currently charged at around £2.35 per megabyte for contract.

Daily Calls are usually no bigger than 2MB - more often they;re a lot smaller.

T


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

terryeden said:


> GPRS is about the same speed as dial-up.


With the ubiquity of broadband it's easy to forget that not too long ago we were all using 9600 Kb/s modems, and I guess our Tivos still are.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

9600b/s not Kb/s! And I rmemeber when having a 2400 modem was luxury...


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> 9600b/s not Kb/s! And I rmemeber when having a 2400 modem was luxury...


Well corrected.............


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nero2 said:


> With the ubiquity of broadband it's easy to forget that not too long ago we were all using 9600 Kb/s modems, and I guess our Tivos still are.


I think they actually have a 56k modem given that the UK Tivo wasn't released until 2000 when 56k modems had long since been standard.


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

terryeden said:


> Yes I have - but it requires a laptop / old PC.
> 
> You have two realistic options
> 1) Get a PCMCIA or USB Connect Card like http://www.vodafone.co.uk/mobileconnect *
> ...


A big thanks to everyone who has replied so far...

In the above method you describe above, is the internet connection permanent?, i.e. what triggers the dial-up to start and create the internet connection... or is it that the connection is always there and you are only charged when data is transmitted?

If the connection is always there, how reliable is it.... i.e. does it drop out every few days or so?.

I think the daily download is quite small, It would be way less than 2mb as that takesages to download on a 56K connection

Dave


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You'd run it manually, ie make the connection to the internet on your laptop then force a daily call, then disconnect.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Bakdraft said:


> In the above method you describe above, is the internet connection permanent?, i.e. what triggers the dial-up to start and create the internet connection... or is it that the connection is always there and you are only charged when data is transmitted?


Depends how you set it up. Usually, the internet connection is always on, but you only get charged for the data sent and received. You can change this behaviour either by configuring the software or by switching the laptop off 



Bakdraft said:


> If the connection is always there, how reliable is it.... i.e. does it drop out every few days or so?.


A GPRS, 3G or HSDPA signal should be there permanently. It will even work while you're driving. Mind you - don't play with your TiVo while you're in the driving seat!

T


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

You would only need to connect once a week or so to get the listings. So it wouldn't be too onerous to do it manually.


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

terryeden said:


> Yes I have - but it requires a laptop / old PC.
> 
> You have two realistic options
> 1) Get a PCMCIA or USB Connect Card like http://www.vodafone.co.uk/mobileconnect *
> ...


Rather than a PC, is it possible to use an Ipaq with a dual jacket, 1 for a mobile connect card, 1 for a serial or wirless card... this would then be small enough and self containe to position close to or even in the Tivo....

This would look like the best solution.....

Dave


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

There are quite a few "3g routers" on the market already.

Around £80-£100 for the router (wireless and 4 wired ethernet, with pcmcia slot)
then pick up a vodafone card off ebay for £50 
(they are/were given away with laptops in a recent promotion)

Here's it all from vodafone, but ignore those £45/month contracts 
http://vodafone.misco.co.uk/3G-UMTS-router/

I'm on an "unlimited" (2GB) t-mobile 3G contract for £20/month


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

On the cheaper end of things perhaps someone near your caravan has a fixed phone line you can run a phone extension lead to once a week when its dry.

Given that its an 0800 number they shouldn't mind you borrowing their phone line.


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

The Premicel is the better option as it provides a BT socket for the line 2 (fax) function. It just dials out and does the business. The only caveats are it can take 2-3 goes before it works, but there are no data charges, the call is priced by duration.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

okonski_uk said:


> The Premicel is the better option as it provides a BT socket for the line 2 (fax) function. It just dials out and does the business. The only caveats are it can take 2-3 goes before it works, but there are no data charges, the call is priced by duration.


None for sale on Ebay though. I assume no one sells them new any more do they?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

There's been a few premicell (double l) on ebay for around £50+

this seller had 4 and they didn't sell, so it might be worth emailing the seller to ask a price?
290085017795


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

okonski_uk said:


> The Premicel is the better option as it provides a BT socket for the line 2 (fax) function. It just dials out and does the business. The only caveats are it can take 2-3 goes before it works, but there are no data charges, the call is priced by duration.


Wow ! Thanks Raymond, this looks like the solution I am looking for..... Hmmm looks like my 2nd Tivo may have found a new role in life...  :up: :up:

There are some on Ebay in Germany...... anyone got any experience of them they are "Lansia"

Dave


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you sure it wouldn't work out better in the long run to have BT install a phone line for £100 or whatever as that then means you also have internet access of some form (even if only dialup) at the caravan?


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Are you sure it wouldn't work out better in the long run to have BT install a phone line for £100 or whatever as that then means you also have internet access of some form (even if only dialup) at the caravan?


The Caravan is on a seasonal pitch - i.e. March to October, also we may tour a bit at the end of the season. So a permanent line is not an option. As I am surrounded by other tourers no chance of borrowing a line either..

Thanks for your comments though..!!

Edit:

I just noticed that SteveA mentioned the Premicell very early in the post, but I assumed it to be some sort of mobile 

Thanks to everyone for the quality helpful posts here.... Great


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

terryeden said:


> Data on Vodafone is currently charged at around £2.35 per megabyte for contract.


Vodafone* have changed their data pricing
http://www.vodafone.co.uk/datapricing

Contract users
£1 per day gets you 15MB. Extra MB are £2 each.
Or £7.50 per month gets you 120MB.

PAYT users
£2 per MB.

*I still work for them. Check with your billing provider. etc etc etc


----------

